# Wire Insulation sleeving



## jttheclockman (Apr 10, 2010)

I was talking with a member here about my metal sleeving blanks today and mentioned to him that what started me down the path of using sleeving was some very colorful wire insulation sleeving. Here are a couple colors that came out well. Have a few more that need to be cast yet. But these are cast in a clear poly resin. Thanks for looking and any comments or questions are always welcomed.


----------



## mrburls (Apr 10, 2010)

I really like the green with black. Stands out nicely. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 10, 2010)

Cool stuff John.  It's looking similar to carbon fiber this insulation stuff.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Apr 10, 2010)

I like those alot!!! What kits are those? Would they by chance have the same tube as a sirra?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 10, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Cool stuff John. It's looking similar to carbon fiber this insulation stuff.


 

It does a little but it is just fiberglass weaving that actually unravels quite easily if not careful. 

I just started a new job so my shop time is nonexistant so I do not know when I will get the others casted but they have some nice color to them.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 10, 2010)

Jmhoff10500 said:


> I like those alot!!! What kits are those? Would they by chance have the same tube as a sirra?


 

The center is a Sierra and the other 2 are Sierra clicks. The 2 clicks have a longer tube.


----------



## Toni (Apr 10, 2010)

John I just love the pink one, mesmerizing!! I cant look at them too long or i get dizzy... VERY NICE!!


----------



## RAdams (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like you did a good job lining them up on the tube without getting distorted! COOL pens, and a fun story to match!


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2010)

They certainly do look top notch. That's a very nice collection.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 10, 2010)

I like. Reminds me of the cloth wrapped guitar cables of yesteryear.


----------



## louie68 (Apr 10, 2010)

*pens*

John nice pens!!! question where did you fine your casting molds, i like to try casting but don't know where to buy them. Thanks , Louie


----------



## boxerman (Apr 10, 2010)

Very cool pens.


----------



## HaroldD (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice.  Like Tony, I find the pink one is hard to stare at for very long.  The green and black are REALLY nice.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 10, 2010)

louie56 said:


> John nice pens!!! question where did you fine your casting molds, i like to try casting but don't know where to buy them. Thanks , Louie


 
Louie

I do my casting alot different then most people here so I am really not the person to ask about molds and things of that nature. There are some good tutorials in the library and am sure you would get alot of help from here. Casting is fun and it just opens up so many different materials that you could use. You need to give it a try and have some fun. 






HaroldD said:


> Very nice. Like Tony, I find the pink one is hard to stare at for very long. The green and black are REALLY nice.


 

It is funny several of you have said that because I have a twist seirra with the RED/BLUE blank on it and use it as an everday pen and people who have borrowed my pen have made similar comments. It has a 3D effect too because of the resin.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice stuff, John!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are top notch.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 10, 2010)

hewunch said:


> I like. Reminds me of the cloth wrapped guitar cables of yesteryear.



Hans be careful you're showing your age.


----------



## Padre (Apr 10, 2010)

John, where does one buy that colored insulation?


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are really nice.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 11, 2010)

very nice and uniquely eye catching


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 11, 2010)

Padre said:


> John, where does one buy that colored insulation?


 

Chip

I have used a few sources from time to time and here are a couple. http://www.buyheatshrink.com/braidedsleeving/pet-braided-sleeving.htm


http://cableorganizer.com/cable-sleeving/


And one more  http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/BraidedSleeving.php

They used to have a color chart but you may have to ask for it. I probably had gotten about 20 different colors at one time. 

Have a great day.


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 11, 2010)

Really like these and all the rest you have posted.  You have found you niche in the pen making world.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 11, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Hans be careful you're showing your age.



I have no problem telling people I am 37. I just like old music :music:


----------



## Padre (Apr 11, 2010)

John,
Thank you very much!!!  Those pens are gorgeous and some day......maybe..............:tongue:


jttheclockman said:


> Chip
> 
> I have used a few sources from time to time and here are a couple. http://www.buyheatshrink.com/braidedsleeving/pet-braided-sleeving.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Padre (Apr 12, 2010)

John,
I was looking at the links you provided.  Will any of the colored mesh work?  Should I go with plastic or kevlar or what?  And what size works the best?  Many thanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 13, 2010)

Padre said:


> John,
> I was looking at the links you provided. Will any of the colored mesh work? Should I go with plastic or kevlar or what? And what size works the best? Many thanks.


 

Never use Kevlar. Resin won't stick. I use all nylon sleevings that are colored such as the last ones I shown here. http://www.buyheatshrink.com/braidedsleeving/pet-braided-sleeving.htm  There are so many colors. Now some of these are too open weave that the brass tubes show through but that sometimes could be a good thing because it will give even a different look if you paint the tubes.

Now on this page if you look at the top left corner you will see expandible flexible sleeving and then see pet black and under it is a whole bunch of colors. These are the ones I use the most. They used to have a color chart but I do not see it any more. If you send them an email they will be able to supply you with a color chart. You can buy by the foot with these people. I get some of my other metal blanks from here as well. http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/BraidedSleeving.php  I just placed an order with them yesterday for some chrome sleeving because it seems that one is popular for me. 

If you notice all these sleevings are expandable so look at the size you think your tubes are and use this. I buy the 3/8" stuff because it will expand to 5/8" 

If you are interested in the colored carbon fiber sleeves that is a different link and I can find that one as well.


----------



## Padre (Apr 22, 2010)

John,
I contacted both of these companies and they don't colors by the foot.


----------



## Padre (Apr 22, 2010)

I found some!  Here!   Thank you!  Oh yeah, btw, where do you get your carbon fiber sleeves?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 23, 2010)

Padre said:


> I found some! Here!  Thank you! Oh yeah, btw, where do you get your carbon fiber sleeves?


 

Chip, PM sent


----------

